# Which Masters Program??



## Kiffin (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello. My plan (at least one of them ) is to eventually be a Chaplain in the Armed forces. The Military requires that one has 72 hours of graduate studies. I recently switched out of the MDiv program to an MA and will be done in December; I switched for many reasons, with finances at the top of the list.

Anyways, I have a BA in Biblical Studies and will have an MA in Christian Studies (TEDS mini MDiv). What school and what MA would you fellas think will be most beneficial?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 11, 2009)

If you want to be a chaplain, get the MDiv. Yeah, I know that technically the minimum requirements are currently that you only need a 72 hour MA. 

But education is a discriminator when it comes to both being assessed onto active duty and then for promotions once you're in the service. 

Heck, we're often advised that since competition is so tough at the higher ranks that we really need to pursue a doctorate to be competitive for consideration. 

Already there is an increase in the number of applicants for active duty. This will inevitably mean tougher competition. 

You really need an MDiv.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 11, 2009)

Ditto with what Ben said.

As far as schools go, do you have a list of potentials?


----------



## Kiffin (Sep 11, 2009)

larryjf said:


> Ditto with what Ben said.
> 
> As far as schools go, do you have a list of potentials?



I'm really all ears and just want some opinions.

I've been looking into Southern in Louisville. I'm also open to Reformed schools--at least those that are open to having a baptist in the midst 

-----Added 9/11/2009 at 06:03:42 EST-----



SolaScriptura said:


> If you want to be a chaplain, get the MDiv. Yeah, I know that technically the minimum requirements are currently that you only need a 72 hour MA.
> 
> But education is a discriminator when it comes to both being assessed onto active duty and then for promotions once you're in the service.
> 
> ...



Have you came across any chaps that just had the 2 MAs? You think 94-96 credits in 2 MAs would be different than an actual MDiv? In other words, would the military care more for the letters or the hours? I'd stay at TEDS, but I am broke! Thanks for the response! Your input is huge, considering you are a chaplain.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 11, 2009)

Off the top of my head i would say these would be good considerations...

Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary | More than 100 years of Christian leadership and ministry training
Welcome to Mid-America Reformed Seminary
Erskine Theological Seminary


----------

